# Prepper girls........Hard to find,,,,



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm single and finding a prepper girl is tough. Single women seem to be like 50% of the population and
don't want to know. I mean they show the palm of there hands and say "I don't want to know" 
I'm not a mommy's boy but a mate in rough times would nice. 
Finding one that's good at cleaning fish would be a big plus. <JK Run an ad maybe?


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm a Louisiana girl so it may be easier to meet a nice country girl around here than where you are. But my advice is don't say "prepping". Instead on the third or fourth date ask her if she wants to go fishing. Take her to the lake on a beautiful day and give her the opportunity to tell YOU what skills she has. Did her Gramps teach her to fish? Did her Dad teach her to shoot? Does she want to learn?

There are many many young ladies out there that would be happy to be a good man's partner in life. But only Laura Croft Tomb Raider is going to write "looking for extreme prepper survivalist for sport and romance" on their dating profile.

Good luck! Happy hunting!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Wowsa, I usually check a persons posts that is "unknown" to me, and I must say, Casie, I am VERY glad you are now posting here. I checked your recent posts, (yes I'm a nosy guy), and I just wanna say, MR Casie is a lucky guy. You seem very much like "my kinda people". Welcome, since somehow I have missed you.
Budget, brother, I can only say I looked around the whole world, I searched everywhere I could think of, church, supermarkets, bars, laundrymats, you name it, DEEEBO was there, looking. When I finally gave up looking for Mrs Right, she tapped me on the shoulder, and man, its been heaven ever since. 
I gues Im trying to say, just be a good guy, and someday, some QUEEN will notice you, and the fireworks will be on. I have also read a bunch of your posts, and you seem level headed, and well manered, so Im sure you will be "off the market soon"


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Deebo said:


> You seem very much like "my kinda people".


Deebo, that rocks! I've been lurking. Like most people, I'll lurk around a website a while and then move on. But I like this place. Lots of usable information and interesting people. I usually resist the urge to register and post. But this community is so refreshingly non-pc it was just too tempting to not join in. The first thread I read here was "What was your prep of the day?". And I thought, "Huh! Look at that. My kinda people".


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepper girl in the house!! hehe Hey Casie!! Welcome to the party!!
I'm with Casie up there! You need to just go out there and date chicks that like the outdoors and can get their hands dirty. The prepping talk can come later, like a lot later. =) 
Welcome to Mish's Dating 101 class lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mish said:


> Prepper girl in the house!! hehe Hey Casie!! Welcome to the party!!
> I'm with Casie up there! You need to just go out there and date chicks that like the outdoors and can get their hands dirty. The prepping talk can come later, like a lot later. =)
> Welcome to Mish's Dating 101 class lol


Let's hear it for outdoors ladies!
Around here a lot of the women drive pick up trucks. And don't wrinkle their nose up at forking horse crap out of the stall. 
Horsewomen are a major turn on for me. Heck, I married one.
And she drives a bigger truck than me. Can butcher chickens, too.
I am soooooooo blessed.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Whoa! I'm not killin no chickens or shoveling shit. That would so ruin my nails!!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

It took me 5 years to find the right woman. But I learned there are words you don't use. Emergency stores is extended pantry. Firearms to protect yourself with is which cast iron fry pan would you use to protect yourself. Asking the right questions gets the other to think & bring up subjects you want to talk about. What is your plan if a CAT 4 or 5 hurricane is coming your way? What are you going to do if it 100 degrees & electricity is lost? How are you going to get by if there is a water main break?

Questions such as those will get the conversations in the direction they need to be.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mish said:


> Whoa! I'm not killin no chickens or shoveling shit. That would so ruin my nails!!


What kinda truck do you drive? :-D


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha I'm loving the Prepper Girl Love that's being represented in this thread! I was just going to comment that looking for a "prepper girl" might not be the thing to do. Find you someone you like and likes you and explain that you care for them and their safety and you want to always be prepared for you and her. If she's into you, it wont matter(she'll do what my wife did and think it's another hobby I picked up, encourages me 100 percent, and even carries a Get Home Bag in her car now) or if she's not into you, she make an excuse as to why it's dumb and argue about it. IMHO nobody should be "scared" and/or "weirded" out that someone wants to "prep" or prepare themselves and loved ones for and emergency situation.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Make your own. Find a nice lady, intelligent with a nice personality. You don't need a beauty queen. Nothing like living with a pretty "bitch". Gently push her in the right direction. If she resists or thinks your crazy move on. Most intelligent people will come around after a while if your patient. If she isn't trainable she's not worth the time. 

Horse people... From "MY" experience they are some of the stupidest people that "I" know. This is my opinion, based on my neighborhood and all the horsey idiots. I'm sure there are some smart ones around, I've never met one. I could go on for hours with stories. If she likes or has horses just walk on by. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I too married a true prepper woman... She would more prefer to be out in the woods or farm than in a shopping mall. In fact, I basically have to drag her out to shop for a new dress (she does dress up rather nicely -- she is ALL woman!).

During our 40 years together, 36 married (we started dating when she was 14 and married when she was 18) we have lived off-grid for several years and now prefer to live AS IF we will be off-grid tomorrow. She never even blinked at bringing a brand new baby home to no electric, no water, no gas, etc., in the middle of a Wisconsin winter much like the one we are having this year. That first winter with a new baby was rough, we had a wood stove that really was for apperance sake only, and it required more wood ever 2 hours. We did that the entire winter. By the next winter we had a more substantial stove (still no power!) and did better.

I often call her McGiver because she is better with tools than most men I know... She cuts and welds and helps me with car work, and we build custom off-road rock crawlers that we both drive. We are still heating with wood and she prefers it that way. We garden, hunt, fish, gather, and grow... And what we produce we can and store. She was top new shooter in the pistol league and last summer showed the guys how to shoot the Judge" that nice revolver that fires .410 shells... Flopping a deer onto the kitchen table for processing is no big deal... Just what we do.

I've got the best of all worlds, with a true "girly-girl" who is as gracious and capable as a WOMAN can be, including working as executive secretary to the Dean of a major theological seminary, mother of 3 sons and grandmother of 3, and yet can walk with me into the woods with a pocket knife and come out a year later with a home and a garden... :wink:


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah you can't just come out and say "I believe the global economy's gonna collapse and society isn't far behind." or "I believe the icecaps are going to melt and half of the country will be under water in the next 20 years." or "I believe China's going to launch an EMP attack and all technology will be instantly fried" on the first date.

You gotta dip your toe in the pool instead of diving right in man.

Start with camping or hiking. Say "What should we bring just incase?" 

You gotta present common sense problems and present preparedness as a solution. Showing the solution without the problems doesn't make much sense.

Make a prepper. Don't find one.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

As a 'prepper girl' (BTW, thanks for calling us girls) my advice is to look to the country. I seriously believe that the mentality cannot be 'made' or 'nudged' it has to be something that has to exist within the person. Personally, I was raised in the country and being raised in a rural environment, my outlook on life was different than the city girls. I knew how to plant and raise a garden. I knew how to can my own food. I remember helping my mom pluck chickens and watching dad dispatch them so they could be plucked. I stacked my own bales of hay and straw and now, over the age of 55, I can still do all the above and I help gather and split our fire wood with a 8 pound maul to heat our house. I was raised with the mentality to think ahead and be prepared even before the word 'prepper' was attached to it.

We do exist out there in what passes for the real world.

Have you considered one of the on line dating sites? You would be able to state your preferences for a prepper girl and would be able to sit back and wait to see what nibbles at the bait. You might have to go through a bunch of shallow wanna bees before you reel in a keeper but I bet you would find a lucky girl who is looking for a guy with the same mind set as you possess.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

i too think that a prepper can not be made. when i first talked to my gf ( we're together for years now) about prepping i earned a kinda weirded out look. but we always liked camping, i did a lot of fishing and showed her some stuff in that area. although she said she didn't like dispatching of fish, she did it without being grossed out. over time she totally came around. now she even talks to me about what we need for our stockpiles, what kinda preps she thinks are useful and good to have. we even did a bugout training together and she enjoyed it as well as me.
all in all we're going hand in hand in that area as well as in life in general, with her being our conscience mostly in regard to the spending on preps..like "do we really need that, or wouldn't this or that be better instead.
what i'm saying: find a girl you like with some common (outdoorsy) interests and ease her into it. talk it over witthout pressure. either she will totally come around and join you in your efforts, or she will think you're a little weird with your hobby but even more sweet cause you care much about her and her wellbeing


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Make your own. Find a nice lady, intelligent with a nice personality. You don't need a beauty queen. Nothing like living with a pretty "bitch". Gently push her in the right direction. If she resists or thinks your crazy move on. Most intelligent people will come around after a while if your patient. If she isn't trainable she's not worth the time.
> 
> Horse people... From "MY" experience they are some of the stupidest people that "I" know. This is my opinion, based on my neighborhood and all the horsey idiots. I'm sure there are some smart ones around, I've never met one. I could go on for hours with stories. If she likes or has horses just walk on by. You can't fix stupid.


Excuse me? EXCUSE ME?
Sir, I take that as a personal affront. You just called my wife stupid. I wish you were able to say that to my face.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Chipper said:


> If she likes or has horses just walk on by. You can't fix stupid.


But Chipper you User avatar is a wild horse? What does that make you?


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah, I've had horses. IQ 133....I ain't stupid.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

spokes said:


> Yeah, I've had horses. IQ 133....I ain't stupid.


My IQ is 133 too!

I'm not telling you were the decimal point goes.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

It all depends on whether that "horse woman" loves the horse more than she loves her man, I guess... :roll:

I've seen some of each -- too much about the horse to be of much good -- and many (MANY) others who know that a horse is a truly valuable prep and useful if carefully trained (the horse, not the woman -- who speaks of "training" their women?).

For the record, my wife loves horses, but she's not been able to have one since we've been together. It is one of my dreams to get her one while she can still enjoy the critter. I've taken care of just about every other dream my bride has expressed. Land and a horse are still on the bucket list, although I'm trying to convince her that a Dexter cow pulling a cart would be just as good! ::clapping:: In the mean time, she makes due with a radical rock crawler...


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I looked through this thread and was kinda amaized at the metamorphasis that the horse component of the conversation took. In my humble opinion women who like horses are a group of the most unreasonable irrational people I have dealt with in mg life. This includes two of my sisters. The cost of keeping a horse around is usually more than they can afford and look to their significant other to afford it for them. There is no value to a horse in your back yard in today's society. It is a luxurious pet. And your deification of an animal makes it no more sensible. Avoid horsey girls. Reason and logic prevail even when a thick ass and a pussy is involved.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You just find someone who you wouldn't mind growing old with. The rest will take care of itself. 

My wife and I are opposites. She is more quiet and refined while I'm, well, you know....... When I met her she was very anti gun. Now I have a gun safe and might have a couple in there. She thought preppers were wacko's. Now we have a decent supply. It's all in the approach and how you handle it. As to the guns, she didn't know I had one until there was a time she was glad I had it. She's been okay with that ever since. We live in tornado country. She has seen what people go through when disaster hits. THAT was how I brought her around.

My wife lived a very sheltered life and was naive. Then she met me  I will tell you, I married well above my pay grade. Why she has put up with me for 25 years I'll never understand. We are still best friends. It's nice having someone you like to grow old with.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> You just find someone who you wouldn't mind growing old with. The rest will take care of itself.
> 
> My wife and I are opposites. She is more quiet and refined while I'm, well, you know....... When I met her she was very anti gun. Now I have a gun safe and might have a couple in there. She thought preppers were wacko's. Now we have a decent supply. It's all in the approach and how you handle it. As to the guns, she didn't know I had one until there was a time she was glad I had it. She's been okay with that ever since. We live in tornado country. She has seen what people go through when disaster hits. THAT was how I brought her around.
> 
> My wife lived a very sheltered life and was naive. Then she met me  I will tell you, I married well above my pay grade. Why she has put up with me for 25 years I'll never understand. We are still best friends. It's nice having someone you like to grow old with.


I know *exactly* what you are saying. Mrs Inor is a crazy red-neck hillbilly. She does not have the quiet refinements like me. :lol:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> I know *exactly* what you are saying. Mrs Inor is a crazy red-neck hillbilly. She does not have the quiet refinements like me. :lol:


Be careful, she just might open a can of


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Be careful, she just might open a can of
> 
> View attachment 4595


Trust me, she has cases of it stacked in the basement...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW I must say, I learned some interesting stuff on this thread. Wow. just wow, how can some of you guys talk that way?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Now, back to the subject, My fiance cans jam, absolutely LOVES catching fish, will clean a fish if Im not available, and will pull the trigger on anything. She doesn't like any game meat, but will process and cook it. She tells me she's lucky to have me, and I tell her Im lucky to have her. And Yes, opposites attract, becouse she will "fly off the handle with a quickness", only needing a slight push. Me, I have to be provoked and prodded. She puts up with me, that makes her an Angel.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> My fiance cans jam


*DAMN!!!* Do you have pictures? You and I could make a mint selling those on the intertubes!

Deebo: Sorry, I could not resist. I have had a couple beers and it sounded funny to me. But then again I have been out of town since Sunday and have not had much human contact other than working.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

alterego said:


> I looked through this thread and was kinda amaized at the metamorphasis that the horse component of the conversation took. In my humble opinion women who like horses are a group of the most unreasonable irrational people I have dealt with in mg life. This includes two of my sisters. The cost of keeping a horse around is usually more than they can afford and look to their significant other to afford it for them. There is no value to a horse in your back yard in today's society. It is a luxurious pet. And your deification of an animal makes it no more sensible. Avoid horsey girls. Reason and logic prevail even when a thick ass and a pussy is involved.


I have seen good horse people, like I have known bad horse people. Kinda like good cops and bad cops. I actually met my girlfriend at stables where they do Hippotherapy ( horse aided therapy for children ). 
So my lady is 24, 5 years younger than me, and she is inexperienced in a lot of things in life, lacks a lot of confidence, etc etc...

But you know what she has, the patience to put up with my sometimes grumpy ass.

I love that woman to death, she isn't a lot of trouble, she always tries to help.
I couldn't ask for more in a woman, not a real woman anyways. I am lucky as hell.

Good women in general are hard to find, period. Same could be said for men, and it is all a casualty of today's society.
I would say find a woman that first makes you happy, then ease her into the mindset for prepping, and disaster preparedness.

In the end you will be happier that way, and you will have no doubt you are both together for the right reasons.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor said:


> *DAMN!!!* Do you have pictures? You and I could make a mint selling those on the intertubes!
> 
> Deebo: Sorry, I could not resist. I have had a couple beers and it sounded funny to me. But then again I have been out of town since Sunday and have not had much human contact other than working.


DRINK ON , I will have a "nip from the Crown" when I get home, just becouse you are!. Hell, I will even drink a cold beer, with EXTRA lime salt, just becouse.
Wish I had some jerky on the fans, too make your homecoming. I will get some tommorrow, and start the process, PM me, let me know when You are arriving back to the lovely Mrs Inor, and Ill try to send yall another package.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

As for you "gentlemen" that are rudely talking about "horse people", I will say, I cuss, Alot, but there is a time and place. Im not the cuss police, but then again, It wasnt me you offended.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Trust me, she has cases of it stacked in the basement...


I figured. I had to bribe her with a bottle of wine so she wouldn't shoot me at the gathering.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What kinda truck do you drive? :-D


Does a AWD SUV count for anything?!

Btw, I was kidding about the nail stuff...having only one leg makes it difficult to chase the chickens and shove shit.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mish said:


> Does a AWD SUV count for anything?!
> 
> Btw, I was kidding about the nail stuff...having only one leg makes it difficult to chase the chickens and shove shit.


Sure! It's better than a Honda Accord!!
I bought my Baby a Chevy Silverado 2500 Heavy Duty Crew Cab Diesel 4X4 with a 6 speed Allison transmission, off road kit (Z-71), heavy duty towing package. Hang a 4 horse slant load trailer W/ living quarters on the back and you can't even feel it back there.
But, that's a sports car for someone who used to drive 18 wheelers.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hopefully, you wont find one of these types!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Here you go!

Online Dating at PrepperDating.com


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

alterego said:


> I looked through this thread and was kinda amaized at the metamorphasis that the horse component of the conversation took. In my humble opinion women who like horses are a group of the most unreasonable irrational people I have dealt with in mg life. This includes two of my sisters. The cost of keeping a horse around is usually more than they can afford and look to their significant other to afford it for them. There is no value to a horse in your back yard in today's society. It is a luxurious pet. And your deification of an animal makes it no more sensible. Avoid horsey girls. Reason and logic prevail even when a thick ass and a pussy is involved.


Hey AlterEgo
Horses are cool. There are several riding clubs near our land, but they are almost all men. The clubs have names like The Regulators, and The Wildmen. They are big, tough, black, mexican and white dudes. Some have saddle scabbards and carry rifles. And on nice days they will ride alongside the highway in front of my house and up to the old store, and I'll get to pet the horses noses and get a close up look at all the old silver on the leather saddles. Anyway, my limited experience with horses seems to be polar opposite from yours!

The only other occasion I spend time near horses is when I go bet on them at Louisiana Downs. I bet on great names or the color of the horses socks. My man bets on who has the most expensive jockey. Winner buys the next round! Good times!

I don't really think your problem is with horses, though. I think what you are irritated by is women who you view as being "thick asses" with "a pussy" that just want a guy to pay for useless stuff. It sucks that you even see your sisters like that. I'm sorry you have ladies like that in your life. But if to you these ladies' most defining attributes are just their asses and vaginas, it makes perfect sense that you would also see them as whores after money. Right or wrong about them, you do not see these ladies as worthy partners, valuable mates, dependable assets, or enjoyable company. And that's a real bummer.

If I were you maybe I'd look for a better class of woman, and maybe I'd try to be a better class of man. Of course if you are happy with your amorous relationships and life is all good, I guess... _go on with yo' bad self!_


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Remember one thing--- 
Women marry men hoping they will change.
Men marry women hoping they won't.

Be sure you like one another just they way you are, cause if you don't, you are in for disappointment.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Casie said:


> Hey AlterEgo
> Horses are cool. There are several riding clubs near our land, but they are almost all men. The clubs have names like The Regulators, and The Wildmen. They are big, tough, black, mexican and white dudes. Some have saddle scabbards and carry rifles. And on nice days they will ride alongside the highway in front of my house and up to the old store, and I'll get to pet the horses noses and get a close up look at all the old silver on the leather saddles. Anyway, my limited experience with horses seems to be polar opposite from yours!
> 
> The only other occasion I spend time near horses is when I go bet on them at Louisiana Downs. I bet on great names or the color of the horses socks. My man bets on who has the most expensive jockey. Winner buys the next round! Good times!
> ...


Wow! Very good, ma'am!
::clapping::

(Note to self: don't mess with Casie)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The best spouse is first a friend that you share everything with - then you get married for the only valid reason: You can no longer think of life without them. 

Then you work to keep the other person happy just as they work to keep you happy.

(that means being sure she is secure before you swat her behind!) and if she doesn't like it then for heaven's sake don't untie her!


----------



## M6scout (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Casie, and others
I'm as guilty as many others I was lurking for a while also, liked what I felt about the folks here and joined today!

I also agree with the girl situation, I met mine at 30 I was in the trades. One day while finishing up a service call I asked the the young lady 
(then 33) would you join me for a cup of coffee some time. She hemmed and hawed & said yes. We meet at a coffee house one day, 6 months months later engaged, married 13 months later. First child 12 months after that. It's been the best 17 years of my life....

Just treat people kind, fair & respectful you will find your mate.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Casie said:


> Hey AlterEgo
> Horses are cool. There are several riding clubs near our land, but they are almost all men. The clubs have names like The Regulators, and The Wildmen. They are big, tough, black, mexican and white dudes. Some have saddle scabbards and carry rifles. And on nice days they will ride alongside the highway in front of my house and up to the old store, and I'll get to pet the horses noses and get a close up look at all the old silver on the leather saddles. Anyway, my limited experience with horses seems to be polar opposite from yours!
> 
> The only other occasion I spend time near horses is when I go bet on them at Louisiana Downs. I bet on great names or the color of the horses socks. My man bets on who has the most expensive jockey. Winner buys the next round! Good times!
> ...


::clapping:: Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I think farmersonly.com has a prepper dating section. im not sure. I was kinda wondering where and how to find a prepper guy. check out meetup.com they have al sorts of survival groups that get together and learn things like making fire, water filtration all sorts of things and prepper get togethers. most of the preppers (couples) in the evac group I play with are married.

prepping is much funner with two 

only thing dumber than a horse is a horse owner my dad used to say. guess im as dumb as they come


----------



## Schramm (Feb 9, 2014)

I agree with what Casie said. When my husband and I were dating most of our dates were camping. You can always ask a girl if she likes to camp, that will give you a hint if she likes the outdoors or not. I was lucky, my husband loves outdoors, he loves to fish and hunt.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have always gotten along pretty well with the horse people I have met. Admittedly, all of the horse people I know all ride western, except for a couple that do polocrosse. (The polocrosse folks are crazy as a seven year itch, but they are decent folks that I am proud to know.) I do not know anyone that rides dressage or any of the other English riding styles. Maybe they are jerks?

Actually I have found horse people to be pretty much the same personality as gun people and I like them both.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

no, sport equestrian riders are not jerks. my friends and I aren't jerks... theres a circle for each discipline of riding, the hobby, trail riders, western and hunter jumpers all seem okay to me. I was at a jumper show last sunday... one gal came up with an old cow horse. her dad sold everything he had so she can play the game. they we cutting and sorting cattle the night before. the class was for hunter jumper speed. someone made a comment about the horse- do you even barn, bro? calling it a back yard horse and they ( the barn hands)were making fun of her tack. I went over and talked to them and boy I was rooting for them!! that horse and rider kicked everyones ass by almost 25 seconds. I was so pleased. my friend and her 60k horse (and hers was the second cheapest) placed second to a cow horse.  i was surprised to see it was the barn hands that were the assholes for the day and not the other riders.

i have never seen that before.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> no, sport equestrian riders are not jerks. my friends and I aren't jerks... theres a circle for each discipline of riding, the hobby, trail riders, western and hunter jumpers all seem okay to me. I was at a jumper show last sunday... one gal came up with an old cow horse. her dad sold everything he had so she can play the game. they we cutting and sorting cattle the night before. the class was for hunter jumper speed. someone made a comment about the horse- do you even barn, bro? calling it a back yard horse and they ( the barn hands)were making fun of her tack. I went over and talked to them and boy I was rooting for them!! that horse and rider kicked everyones ass by almost 25 seconds. I was so pleased. my friend and her 60k horse (and hers was the second cheapest) placed second to a cow horse.  i was surprised to see it was the barn hands that were the assholes for the day and not the other riders.
> 
> i have never seen that before.


Nope, you are definitely not a jerk!  I just didn't know any English riders (until you).


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, Shotlady, Im pretty damn sure many a men has tried to be Mr. Shotlady! If not, then there's something wrong with them California boys!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Wait- Budget/Shotlady, HMMM, match made in heaven. We know where our friend Shotlady is, Budget, you anywhere close?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Oh, Shotlady, Im pretty damn sure many a men has tried to be Mr. Shotlady! If not, then there's something wrong with them California boys!


We all KNOW there is something wrong with them California boys.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> We all KNOW there is something wrong with them California boys.


I didn't go there. No, seriously, I didn't. Inor did.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

spokes said:


> As a 'prepper girl' (BTW, thanks for calling us girls) my advice is to look to the country. I seriously believe that the mentality cannot be 'made' or 'nudged' it has to be something that has to exist within the person. Personally, I was raised in the country and being raised in a rural environment, my outlook on life was different than the city girls. I knew how to plant and raise a garden. I knew how to can my own food. I remember helping my mom pluck chickens and watching dad dispatch them so they could be plucked. I stacked my own bales of hay and straw and now, over the age of 55, I can still do all the above and I help gather and split our fire wood with a 8 pound maul to heat our house. I was raised with the mentality to think ahead and be prepared even before the word 'prepper' was attached to it.
> 
> We do exist out there in what passes for the real world.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. I got married at 39. Had some long-term relationships before that, but all with urban-raised women that tried to cope with my focus on self sufficiency, gardening, hunting, etc. None of them worked out. I went back to my rural home agri-economy part of the country and was married in less than a year.

My wife is as at home on a shooting range as she is in the garden, the kitchen or on a tractor. She drives my dually pickup with a 5-speed standard&#8230; friend, partner, love of my life. There was no settling on plain looks or marginal intellect (well, maybe on her part). She's the whole package as many country girls are.

Just don't play with a real country girl's feelings, cause if you break her heart, she'll track you down.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

This thread really took a hard left into the side of the mountain.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> This thread really took a hard left into the side of the mountain.


Yeah, that happened when our pal Deebo started bringing up California pretty boys.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't know... I don't look around much here, I have too much going on making that cheddar! I don't want to date here as I wont be staying. I don't want no chit chat or conversations of waiting or staying. I figure one more yr and that will give me time to find a state, and have down payment money on a neat little house and a back yard for my horse  and a cat and I think I need a pup and a few more guns.and some ammo for said horse. cowboy action, ya'll lol


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

shotlady said:


> I don't know... I don't look around much here, I have too much going on making that cheddar! I don't want to date here as I wont be staying. I don't want no chit chat or conversations of waiting or staying. I figure one more yr and that will give me time to find a state, and have down payment money on a neat little house and a back yard for my horse  and a cat and I think I need a pup and a few more guns.and some ammo for said horse. cowboy action, ya'll lol


HMMM< Budget, you got any land?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

hehehe shotlady... budget... not sure we speak the same vocabulary  im a spender-


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I don't know... I don't look around much here, I have too much going on making that cheddar! I don't want to date here as I wont be staying. I don't want no chit chat or conversations of waiting or staying. I figure one more yr and that will give me time to find a state, and have down payment money on a neat little house and a back yard for my horse  and a cat and I think I need a pup and a few more guns.and some ammo for said horse. cowboy action, ya'll lol


Shotlady -

If you like the SoCal desert, you might consider Arizona. Paraquack just moved to Tucson. Mrs Inor and I have some land SE of Tucson that we are planning to move to in the not too distant future. There are a couple other regulars here, living in that area. They are the most gun friendly state in the nation right now and horses are damn near a requirement for residency. Plus they are REALLY pissed at John McCain. I am thinking AZ is the modern day Eden for preppers.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I have quite a few friends out there too! they are in Scottsdale and fountain hills! they all moved from Los angeles to there! and my job would be 80-120k there too so I wouldn't lose any cash flow on the transition. Tahoe is more my speed but that's in CA  im so pissed im being made to move like this for my 2a


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

This thread has made three left turns. 
1.) Stirring shit. The interesting thing about horsey girls and there asses is they are self regulating. Once that ass gets so large she can no longer mount up. She is no longer a horsey girl.
2.) No horses are not "cool"
3.) It is obvious that budget prep per And shot lady need to get married. You two stop fighting the inevitable. There is only so much time before SHTF or a complete economic collapse takes one of your lives. Spend your remaining time nuts as hell together.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alterego said:


> This thread has made three left turns.
> 1.) Stirring shit. The interesting thing about horsey girls and there asses is they are self regulating. Once that ass gets so large she can no longer mount up. She is no longer a horsey girl.
> 2.) No horses are not "cool"
> 3.) It is obvious that budget prep per And shot lady need to get married. You two stop fighting the inevitable. There is only so much time before SHTF or a complete economic collapse takes one of your lives. Spend your remaining time nuts as hell together.


Hopefully spring will come soon to Ionia County and bring some happiness and joy to our friend Alterego. The long winter is making him a bit crotchety.:razz:


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Schramm said:


> I agree with what Casie said. When my husband and I were dating most of our dates were camping. You can always ask a girl if she likes to camp, that will give you a hint if she likes the outdoors or not. I was lucky, my husband loves outdoors, he loves to fish and hunt.


I have spent so much time in the field with the Army, my Idea of camping is a 2 star hotel with an outdoor pool and no cable.  My wife hates camping as much as I do (her mother was a girscout leader).


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I am not crotchety. Every now and then I get a little crotchety and want to stir up shit with pe.... hey wait a minute.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Inor said:


> We all KNOW there is something wrong with them California boys.


Hmph...I think I'm pretty normal, and I'm from California.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Hmph...I think I'm pretty normal, and I'm from California.


Yeah but you had sense enough to move.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Touche...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Hmph...I think I'm pretty normal, and I'm from California.


Normal?! I don't know about that. hehe


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Hmph...I think I'm pretty normal, and I'm from California.


I go to California all the time on business and have found about 3/4 of the people there are pretty down to earth and normal folks. Unfortunately, it is the other 1/4 of the people there that make all of the rules and they are mad as a hatter.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I have quite a few friends out there too! they are in Scottsdale and fountain hills! they all moved from Los angeles to there! and my job would be 80-120k there too so I wouldn't lose any cash flow on the transition. Tahoe is more my speed but that's in CA  im so pissed im being made to move like this for my 2a


SNOTSDALE!!?? Are you fricken kidding me? 
I would think Gilbert or Queen Creek would be more you're speed. I could mention some other places, but I don't know about that salary you mentioned.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im being offered a spot in Scottsdale 86k. theres a lot of money in the apt industry. then with advancements a average district portfolio manager is about 120- per yr... easy. don't ever cry for your apartment manager. we make serious bank. anyway its really hot there. even though my friends offer to turn the hose on me!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

why is it snottsdale? you get big boogers from the dust there?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

shotlady said:


> im being offered a spot in Scottsdale 86k. theres a lot of money in the apt industry. then with advancements a average district portfolio manager is about 120- per yr... easy. don't ever cry for your apartment manager. we make serious bank. anyway its really hot there. even though my friends offer to turn the hose on me!


Shotlady in a wet tshirt? I'll bring the beer.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

After 45 years (next week) I've got my woman right where she wants me. :shock:


----------



## Chew (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a feeling that when the SHTF you will have your choice of hungry, willing ladies.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Isiaha 4-1
In that day seven women will approach one man saying; we will provide our own clothing and food simply let us be called by your nameto take away reproach. I believe is the verse look it up.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

alterego said:


> Isiaha 4-1
> In that day seven women will approach one man saying; we will provide our own clothing and food simply let us be called by your nameto take away reproach. I believe is the verse look it up.


Seven Mrs Inors?!?! Are you out of your mind? :???:


----------

